# Programm im Tray anzeigen



## CoderX (17. September 2005)

Hi,

also meine Anwendung ist fertig, ich möchte sie aber auch im Tray anzeigen lassen mit Menü, allerdings weiß ich nicht so richtig wie ich das bewerkstelligen soll. Bei VB-Archiv ist zwar ein Artikel dazu, aber dort blick ich nicht durch.

Nun meine Frage:

Kennt von euch einer ein Control wo es leicht und verständlich alles aufgebaut ist?

Wäre für eine Hilfe sehr dankbar.


----------



## Julian Maicher (17. September 2005)

Bei vb@rchiv gibt es 2 Artikel dazu. 
Dieser ist doch wirklich nicht besonders schwer zu verstehen, ist ja sogar ein Beispiel dabei. Vielleicht hast du ja den anderen gelesen, dort war es etwas umständlicher (Stichwort: Picturebox).


----------

